# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Eine Frage der NETIQUETTE

## Harald_1933

Benimm-Regeln gelten nicht nur im echten Leben. Auch in der elektronischen Kommunikation sowie beim Surfen im Internet sollte man einige Verhaltensregeln beachten.

Bitte *hier* weiterlesen. 

*"Ein böses Wort ist wie ein Stein, der in einen tiefen Brunnen geworfen wird: Die Wellen mögen sich glätten, der Stein aber bleibt auf dem Grund"*
(Konfuzius)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Benimm-Regeln gelten nicht nur im echten Leben.


Wie man meinen Beiträgen vielleicht entnehmen kann, IST dieses Forum für mich ein Teil des "echten" Lebens.
Ich möchte es nicht missen. Daher bin ich froh, dass Du diese Ermahnung in den Raum stellst.

Ein Klick auf "Forumsregeln" (In den gelben Stichworten oben) bringt ähnliches zutage, 
allerdings spezifisch auf unsere Situation der Krebs-Betroffenheit zugeschnitten:




> Um bestmöglichen Nutzen des Diskussionsforums zu gewährleisten, wird von allen Benutzern das Einhalten bestimmter Anstands- und Verhaltensregeln erwartet. 
> Das Forum ist von den Betreibern BPS und KISP vor allem gedacht für: 
> 
>  Das Beraten     neudiagnostizierter Betroffener, ihrer Angehörigen oder anderer     ihnen nahestehender Personen, den     Erfahrungsaustausch und das Diskutieren von Betroffenen, Angehörigen     und Ärzten untereinander zum Thema Prostatakrebs, das Bekanntmachen und     Verbreiten neuer Informationen zu Diagnose und Behandlung des     Prostatakrebses und zu einschlägigen Forschungsergebnissen. 
> Anderweitiger Kommunikation von Forumsteilnehmern untereinander dient die "Private-Nachrichten"- (PN-) Funktion des Forums. Beiträge, die mit den drei oben genannten Themenkreisen nichts zu tun haben, gehören nicht ins Forum, sondern fallen unter die Kategorie "anderweitige Kommunikation".  
> Die Forumsbetreiber dulden nicht, dass Neudiagnostizierte, die vielleicht erstmals das Forum aufsuchen, um ihr Problem zu schildern und Rat zu suchen, durch unsachliche Forumsbeiträge Anderer von der weiteren Teilnahme am Forum abgeschreckt werden. 
> Ein ruhiger und sachlicher Stil ist oberstes Gebot für alle Forumsteilnehmer. BPS und KISP bieten mit dem Forum eine kostenlose Plattform für den sachlichen Informations- und Gedankenaustausch und  erwarten daher, dass alle Forumsteilnehmer sich in ihren Beiträgen so äußern, wie sie selbst angesprochen zu werden wünschen. 
> 
> Für Sticheleien und Pöbeleien bis hin zu Beleidigungen ist im Forum kein Raum.


Tut gut, das gelegentlich wieder mal zu lesen UND zu beherzigen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------

